# found baby pigeon w/ neck leaning to side



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

We found a baby pigeon (a feathered squeaker) out in the cold rain, shivering and looking miserable and weak. No parents in sight, so we rescued it. When we found it, its head was leaning over to the right. It does that periodically, but not consistently. Now that the bird is home, cleaned up, dry, and warmer, it's looking alert but not eating. We just got some neonate formula and will try that. My concern here is whether the head tilting could indicate PMV. I do have another pet pigeon in the house and I'm keeping this new guy in a separate cage. Is that sufficient quarantine? Any other ideas or suggestions? My apartment is a loft, so I don't have separate rooms. Other than the bathroom, that it, but there's not much room for a cage in there and it isn't as warm as the rest of the apartment.

Kristi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kristi,

Thank you so much for rescuing this youngster. If it is an extremely young bird, their heads and necks tend to be a bit wobbly for the first week or more. The neck problem could also be the result of an injury or indicative of a mass of canker inside, so please check the mouth/throat carefully to see if there are any cottage cheesy looking growths .. that would be canker. You can also actually see canker through the skin sometimes in very young birds. It could also be PMV as you have noted.

If you are very careful about your hygiene, keeping the birds in separate cages should be adequate quarantine. No sharing of food/water or containers without carefully disinfecting first, no sharing of utensils like syringes, careful washing of your hands after handling the possibly sick bird, and try to wear an old shirt or jacket when handling the new bird and take it off before going near your pet pigeon.

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Having just fed the pigeon and watched it turn its head upside down, I strongly suspect PMV. Is there a rehabber or vet in NYC that can treat the pigeon or take it in? I don't have experience with this and would feel better if the bird was in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing. It's a very pretty little bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kristi said:


> Having just fed the pigeon and watched it turn its head upside down, I strongly suspect PMV. Is there a rehabber or vet in NYC that can treat the pigeon or take it in? I don't have experience with this and would feel better if the bird was in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing. It's a very pretty little bird.


I'll see what I can do in this regard. 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Kristi,
Thanks for taking the time to rescue that poor baby.
Given you are limited in space, I would suggest keeping the cages as far apart as possible. I would also put the little one on a heating pad, set on low & cover his cage for a bit. This will aid in bringing his body temperature back to normal faster than room heat.

PMV is a possibility. He could also just be cold & exhausted, or maybe crashed into something & sustained some type of injury. I would also suggest that you observe him closely for any other unusual behavior.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kristi,

Please send me a private post either here at pigeons.com or to [email protected] with your phone # and location so I can have someone in NYC get in touch with you.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

*pigeon update*

Hi folks - Matt here, Kristi's other half. I've fed the pigeon some neonate formula from a syringe - the pigeon didn't enjoy that, but he swallowed the food and drank a bit of water. He is clean, warm and dry and nicely puffed up (crop doesn't apear too thin) but still seems weak - leaning against a wall, head still lolling, and having trouble keeping eyes open. Could just be sleepy. We are doingwhat we can so far, and if we find a more experienced rehabber will turn the baby over. What I would like to know - if I bring this pigeon in to the Animal Medical Center on 61st and York, where they do take wildlife for rehab, how much work are they likely to be willing to put in to the pigeon if it does have the disease, or are they liable to kill it?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Matt,
Thanks for the update.

*He is clean, warm and dry and nicely puffed up * 
Under normal conditions, if the pigeon is indoors rather than out in the weather it doesn't usually 'puff up'.

*but still seems weak - leaning against a wall, head still lolling, and having trouble keeping eyes open. * 
Just my opinion, I think there is more going on that PMV symptoms. The experience I have had with my PMV survivor, he would actively turn his head upside down, have seizures & become quite ridgid. The description you are giving is of a very lethargic pigeon.
Does he appear to be falling forward?

*if I bring this pigeon in to the Animal Medical Center on 61st and York, where they do take wildlife for rehab, how much work are they likely to be willing to put in to the pigeon if it does have the disease, or are they liable to kill it?*
If they feel they can rehab him to the point of release, they may do so. However, if they suspect PMV they will most likely euthanize the baby. 
Sad but true.

Please continue with the updates.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Matt,

I'm not familiar with that particular vet clinic. I'd say to be very careful to find out ahead of time regardless of which clinic, rehabber, or rescuer that the bird will not just be put down. If it is PMV, the recovery time is lengthy and a great deal of supportive care is necessary. I rather doubt that a vet clinic is going to be willing to invest the effort needed, but I could certainly be wrong. If you will give me a way to put people in touch with you, I can have some trusted pigeon rescue and rehab folks contact you about the bird.

Terry


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Holly (that's what I am calling him/her) does seem weak - he can stand, and walk about a bit. When I last checked, he was laying down in the usual resting-pigeon position, listing a little bit to one side and possibly forwards - though not drastically, considering he was on an "incline" of bedding. He lists a bit to the side *opposite* the one toward which his head droops. But when he lays down like this, his head is resting completely on one shoulder. He's left a couple of droppings now, small and a little liquid-y but not alarmingly so.

No siezures or rigidity that I can tell. He has craned his head up and circled it all the way around (maybe he's possessed!), but only at certain moments when I have been holding him, suggesting to me that he was trying to look at me. Still a bit disconcerting, as I've never seen a pigeon do that before, for all their flexibility.

How long before the other symptoms you mentioned would set in, if he has PMX?

And BTW, can anyone estimate his age? He has very nice plumage, but not complete - thin in the tail and wings and some bare spots underneath. Making squeaking noises, no sheen around the neck feathers. Does not appear able to fly or take solid food, but it's hard to say whether that is due to age, fatigue, or illness. Definately small.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Does he not have any control over holding his head upright?

*How long before the other symptoms you mentioned would set in, if he has PMX*
I'm not sure. From what I have read, some pigeons will display all the symptoms while others may only display one or two.
When I received Pij he was having seizures off & on 24/7 & his head was upside down 98% of the time. Since he is a fancy pigeon, the lady who brought him to me was told he was a tumbler because he was always rolling around the floor of the cage he was in. In reality, he was having seizures & had been in that state for 5 months before I acquired him.

I would guess, by your description, your little visitor is between 3-4 weeks old. ?? Old enough to be able to hold his head upright without any problems, I would think. 

Hopefully Terry will be successful in contacting someone who can assist you.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kristi and Matt .. check your e-mail and your voice mail. A NYC pigeon rescuer/rehabber has tried to contact you.

Terry


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Kristi back again -- thanks to all. Fred is in touch and we are planning to take the bird to him in the morning. Holly is alert and just stood up and looked at me inquisitively. I am hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's good Kristi .. thanks for letting us know .. 

Terry


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Matt here again - just been out to the Bronx to see Fred, who is convinced Holly has PMV. I am about to call Dr. Pesak to see if she will see him.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Matt.

I hope you are able to get into see the vet. In the event she has no openings, did Fred have any suggestions on treating Holly?

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

OK... I just got off the phone with Dr. Pesak. She tells me that there is really no "cure," just a long nursing prcess while the bird might recover, during which time you have to struggle to keep it fed. Since we already have a bird in the house (and two jobs) we aren't going to be able to do that. I will be looking for somebody else who might be able to - I have a friend in the building who has also raised a baby pigeon before - and if that fails, will be bringing Holly out to Dr. Pesak's tomorrow.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kirsty and Matt,

I am sorry that you are unable to care for the baby pigeon. 

I have just had to have a seriously wounded feral pigeon euthanased and it was hell even though the vet said it would die within three days otherwise, so I hope that you might reconsider your decision to hand your poor baby over and at least buy it some time during which you might find someone capable of looking after him.

I have over 30 pet pigeons and work a nine hour day. I had three pigeons with PMV sharing a single cage at the beginning of the year. The physical care that they required worked out at less than 10 minutes at each end of the day and that included changing the towels in the cage

I have nursed 9 pigeons through PMV so far and had no cross infection. 

Cynthia


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Matt here - don't worry, Doctor Pesak will not kill Molly. The reason I am taking the train out to Long Island tomorrow morning is because she is the one area vet who will nurse a pigeon with PMV! I would not give up. So, Molly will probably be fine (provided she makes it as far as tomorrow); I just won't get to care for her anymore.

Thanks to everyone who has offered advice and kind words.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think Molly will be fine with Dr. Pesek too. This vet has a good reputation for helping pigeons in the greater NYC area. Thank you Matt and Kristi for all your efforts to get Molly the care she needs.

Terry


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Matt took Holly out to the vet/rehabber this morning. So far Holly is doing fine. The vet is going to treat her and feed her and give us an update next week. I took pictures of her and I'll post them if I can figure out how to manipulate the file size.

Thanks to everyone who offered advice and helped us make connections. Keep your fingers crossed!

Kristi


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*help??*

matt if an experianced pigeon man is sure it is pmv and the doctor wont see the bird see if you can find someone local that raises birds i have saved a few but this required an inter-muscle injection in the breast three times over three days with doxycycline and then one week on on a water soulable antibiotic auerothisine ( im sure i spelled that wrong ) but the sooner the better, the pij is lucky you found it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kristi,

THanks for the update and for the good news.

Recovery can take as little as 6 weeks but a lot longer in some severe cases so be prepared for that. 

When I get home tonight I will search out Laura's posts about Appalloossa girl. Laura, who was caring for her, began to think that she would never recover from PMV...but even she did!

Cynthia


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

I just wanted to update you all on Holly. Matt took her to a vet/rehabber on Thursday and the vet has been feeding and medicating her. She's doing well and is even able to feed herself a bit. The vet will keep Holly in her aviary, so she will have a nice home. It's nice to have good news to report. Thanks, everyone, for your help and encouragement.

Kristi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Thanks for the update Kristi*

I'm so glad Holly is doing well.  
Please do keep us posted from time to time on how she is coming along.

Cindy


----------

